# Spencer's Coffeehouse | BG.KY.USA



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

100 percent fair-trade, 100 percent organic coffees and espresso. Handcrafted soups and sandwiches. Quality-driven, locally owned, eco-friendly.

More...


----------

